# dont trust sucrocide



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

did some mite testing yesterday and evaluating the effectiveness of
sucrocide i followed the instructions to the letter and got a small mite kill
but went back out and sugar dusted the same hives hours later to see
how effective it was and was very disapointed in sucrocide.

*do your own testing before relying on this product to keep your hives alive*.

and yes its time already to have the last of your honey off and be thinking 
about mite treatment.


----------



## beehoppers (Jun 3, 2008)

We had several keepers in our club that came to the same conclusion. It also really agrivates them and does nothing to the mites in the cells.
Its not time here though. We have a month of sourwood to go.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

In this area they call it sucker ride.
We also have a good month before we pull the supers and start getting ready for winter.

 Al


----------

